# Put a purchase price or value on this tractor



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

If you were in the market for a 90HP, cab, 4WD, loader tractor, what is the value you'd place on this one:
McCormick 2005 CX95 quickie Q30 loader. 1500 hours (I'm suspicious). Has the 24 speed Xtra shift partial powershift transmission. 
40k?
35k?
30k?

What do you think you'd pay for it?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Well most known brands go for about $45k for that sized tractor around here but since it's a McCormick it would go for less as there is no dealer here and it's not well known


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Think that's what my buddy has, can't recall how many hours is on his, but it's many times 1500, I've unloaded a lot of my loads of hay if he's busy with chores when I show up.

Not a bad tractor, reverser seems in a odd place to me, that and even with ballast it's what I would call a light tractor for handling hay, but I'm also used to a JD401C for handling bales. Again, the reverser just seems odd to me but I'm also used to our JD400 backhoe and the JD401C, both of those only takes one finger to flip the direction lever and don't even need to remove your hand from the steering wheel to do it.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Back in 2005, I test drove and priced out a brand new McCormick CX85 Xtra shift (24 speed) with Quickie Loader (not sure what model) at the Binkley & Hurst dealership. Still have the quote the salesman wrote up - $41,600 cash, $43,600 financed (0% for 36 months - common terms back then).

The machine you're looking at is 10 extra horses but it's also 11 years old. The photos indicate that tractor was used pretty hard during those 1,500 hours - IMHO. Also, that doesn't look like a universal quick-attach loader to me, won't be easy to swap that bucket for a bale spear.

Gary


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Back in 2005, I test drove and priced out a brand new McCormick CX85 Xtra shift (24 speed) with Quickie Loader (not sure what model) at the Binkley & Hurst dealership. Still have the quote the salesman wrote up - $41,600 cash, $43,600 financed (0% for 36 months - common terms back then).
> 
> The machine you're looking at is 10 extra horses but it's also 11 years old. The photos indicate that tractor was used pretty hard during those 1,500 hours - IMHO. Also, that doesn't look like a quick-tach loader to me, won't be easy to swap that bucket for a bale spear.
> 
> Gary


Looks like a euro/global quick attach.

As to what it's worth, there should be something comparable at HTR to use as a reference.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

While I haven't ever owned a McCormick, I know a few people that have and they had constant trouble out of them and got raped when they traded em in, around here they don't have a good reputation at all. If your gonna spend 30-40k on a tractor check out tractor house on a m110x usually can be found in that price range if you dint care to travel to get it.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't even seen 22,500 as a good deal.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

More importantly does the air conditioner work? Cause if not that cab is gonna be come a sauna in the summer, which may be ok if you wanna lose weight lol


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh yah, and it could be the owner more than actual equipment, but the Quickie loader on my friends McCormick is a POS. About every pin boss has cracked and been rewelded, some have even been replaced and some are beyond egg shaped.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Look on Tractorhouse and Fastline web sites for equivalent tractors and take a ball park average.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Colby said:


> I don't even seen 22,500 as a good deal.


Its basically a Case-IH tractor with different decals.

Built in same plant with same tooling. Transmission looks to be almost the same.

22,500???

I was thinking $30,000, but at least you gave a number.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm thinking 25k...max


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm with Dawg, 25K would be top dollar. It looks a little rough for 1500 hrs.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dealer wants 30K.

I havent found a tractor with all those features for under 35K!!! So I thought 30K was a very good deal.

Where can you find a tractor like that for 22-25K? Please show me so I can buy it!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I'll go with 25,000 also. Take a look at Auctiontime's auction results. That's the same cab design as the good ole CIH MX Maxxum series. Very nice cabs in my opinion.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Says not a penny under $30,000

Honestly I cant find a partial powershift, cab, loader, 4WD with those features under 35K.

No way he's selling it for 22.5-25.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Ag tractor market is dead in this area. My good buddies aren't selling tractors. they talked to their friends, and they aren't selling tractors either...

I don't think 30K is too far out of line. I don't see that nice of a tractor around here for 25k too often. I think you should just tell him if he wants to sell it at 27K to call you...


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

tractor house has 8 cheapest 20K 3300 hours no loader partial power shift high price 2007 no loader 2050 hours 49,500. I sold a 2007 Kabota M95X with loader FWA CHA 750 hours for $40000. If you can use it and get for 30K might not be a bad deal. Most of the ones with loader were 30k to 40k


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I tend to think at this time of year and with the commodity prices where they are at, it's a buyers market at this point, bid accordingly......


----------



## labdwakin (Jun 21, 2016)

Things I like from what I saw:

1. The bucket appears to be well built and will stand up to being used a lot.

2. The cab doesn't look like it would be cramped or uncomfortable.

3. Low hours for the year ( even though the hours are suspect, I've seen 2,000 hour tractors that looked WAY worse.)

Things to think about:

1. Would a tractor with a remaining factory warranty be worth another 10-15k to you?

2. How does this particular tractor's dependability stack up against JD, NH, Kubota, Deutz and other manufacturers of the same size? (I did some looking and there are tractors out there comparable to this one in hours, HP, number of gears, and general capability in the 25-32k range by Kubota and John Deere)

3. Would a tractor of higher HP work for what you want? (I've noticed that in the 100-135HP range they're cheaper and easier to find. Probably because most small farmers don't want anything that big and people with large acreage to work don't want anything that small.)

All in all, from what I saw in your pictures, what you said in your original post, and what I've found on the interwebs... if that tractor doesn't have any huge Achilles Heel for dependability, 27-30k would be all I would be willing to pay for it if I were in the market. Probably try to get it for 25k and negotiate from there but that's just because I don't know enough about that particular machine to know if it's going to be a headache or not and I'd want to minimize loss if it turned out to be a lemon. Hope that perspective helps 

Edit: When I was doing my looking around, I noticed that resale on the McCormick machines falls off much faster than the JD/Kubota/NH labeled machines.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Appreciate the comments 
Please post links to 95Hp JD & Kubota tractors with partial power shifts in that price range.
I couldn't find anything even close.
Thanks


----------



## labdwakin (Jun 21, 2016)

762 hrs

https://louisville.craigslist.org/grq/5839313579.html


----------



## labdwakin (Jun 21, 2016)

https://bgky.craigslist.org/grd/5854761228.html


----------



## labdwakin (Jun 21, 2016)

I guess my whole point was that it's a decent price, but if you don't mind scrounging a bit and travelling some, you can do better. If the general pain in the neck of searching and travelling isn't worth it to you, then that may be what you're really looking for. 

Without knowing how important age, hours, fuel consumption, and other things about the tractor are to you as an individual, it's hard to say if there's a better tractor for what you're wanting to do.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thats an "s" model Kubota made from 2005-2007, so its probably 10-12 yrs old. Also, not a powershift.

Dont know hours, but I'd guess pretty high (not listed by seller)

Im saying all this in appreciation of your efforts, but partial powershift transmissions add quite a bit of value.

Its also priced at $31,500 whereas the McCormick is $30,000 with a 3 speed powershift.

The Case IH is nice, but its $36,000 and no power shift.

Thanks for finding that tractor. I'd guess if was partial powershift it's be 3-5K more.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

labdwakin said:


> I guess my whole point was that it's a decent price, but if you don't mind scrounging a bit and travelling some, you can do better. If the general pain in the neck of searching and travelling isn't worth it to you, then that may be what you're really looking for.
> 
> Without knowing how important age, hours, fuel consumption, and other things about the tractor are to you as an individual, it's hard to say if there's a better tractor for what you're wanting to do.


I dont know, I cant come close to finding a tractor with a power shift, hydraulic reverser, 90-100HP and loader/bucket with 2,000 hours for 35K, not to mention 30K.

I'm still looking fot the 25K ones!


----------



## labdwakin (Jun 21, 2016)

Okay, so powershift is a must, 2,000 hours or less, 90-100 HP, 4x4, cab and a loader.


----------



## labdwakin (Jun 21, 2016)

https://stjoseph.craigslist.org/hvd/5846006578.html


----------



## labdwakin (Jun 21, 2016)

https://tulsa.craigslist.org/hvd/5855292223.html


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

First one looks like a scam.
Second one was flagged for removal.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Scams


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

In my humble opinion and it ain't worth a whole lot the value of anything no matter what your buying is what your willing to pay for it, if your willing, happy to pay 40,000 dollars for a 35,000 piece of equipment and believe you got a good deal then you did, or you can hem and haw and second guess your self as to whether you got a good deal or got screwed with out a kiss till the cows come home. One can do so much hemming and hawing and second guessing that they miss a good deal. In the end YOU have to be happy with the deal you make.

When I go to an auction I havea pretty good idea of what I want to buy how much it would cost if I bought it from a dealer or private party and how much I want to spend, if I get out bid I figure the fellow who out bid me wanted it more and had deeper pockets and I don't worry about what might have been if I'd bid another dollar cause I know down the line there will an equivalent or something better....


----------



## labdwakin (Jun 21, 2016)

Might be scams... just was stating what I'd seen. I also didn't realize the partial powershift was a dealmaker/breaker and you're right JD... that does add value.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah it does. What I need to do is get a heavier tractor with a powershift, loader and 4WD to replace my lighter tractor. 
Thanks for looking for me. CL is a great place to find stuff, but a lot of the deals are just scams. It's a shame because it's such a great concept.
Really like the McCormicks CX/my 95-105 and the MF 5445/5455 tractors. They have great visibility, powershifts, and they're priced for folks who can't afford Deere. They also have some decent weight under them.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Get rid of your lighter tractor and go buy farmerclines 6420 if he still has it. Can't beat a 6420 for an all around tractor..


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Colby said:


> Get rid of your lighter tractor and go buy farmerclines 6420 if he still has it. Can't beat a 6420 for an all around tractor..


OK.

He only wants 60K. Can you give me the other 30K?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I've been inclined to say you're searching for a white whale but with farm income down across pretty much all sectors, I think you just might find a deal on something. On the other hand, it's going to be harder to get value out of your 9540.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> I've been inclined to say you're searching for a white whale but with farm income down across pretty much all sectors, I think you just might find a deal on something. On the other hand, it's going to be harder to get value out of your 9540.


I pretty much have the 9540 sold.
Tough to find the right replacement. 
Hard to find a tractor that's compact, but heavy and sturdy, short slanted hood for snow and the features I've been looking for. I'd really like an M100x, but a tough one to find.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I have been looking for over a year now for a 100hp cab tractor... i almost bought a LS 7040 or what ever it was .. but didnt want to spend 50k.. 
Then i stumbled across this 1594 Case on cl and watched it for months yup months then when i figured he was gettin desprate i grabbed it for 5k.. needed work but it was minor in comparison to 50k.. 
Bot im glad i didnt get that 50 rig.. i would be in a real bind because of this danged drought we got.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

WHAT ABOUT THESE?

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/10835313/2008-agco-lt75a

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/9035205/2005-agco-lt90

Cant understand transmission?

says 16 speed powershift, but how many powershift gears?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

The first thing I noticed was that the CX-95 is not a 90 HP tractor! That's engine HP, PTO HP claimed is 75! Compare to Case IH MX90C.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Unless I'm really wrong the 90C would be 90 *engine* horsepower also. Such are the larger in the MX series. MX135 is 115 PTO hp.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Ayup, you are correct! Both have the 4.0 liter Perkins engine, although McCormick seems to have upgraded to the 4.4 L Perkins at some point.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

the agcos are really affordable


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Agcos just were not very popular, at least in this area...same with the modern Silver White brand tractors. Not that they are a bad tractor, just not popular..


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> Agcos just were not very popular, at least in this area...same with the modern Silver White brand tractors. Not that they are a bad tractor, just not popular..


We have AGCO dealers in the area.
If that transmission has 4 or more powershift gears, that would be a nice find.
Needs some tires.
Has Cummins 4.4L diesel

LOVE this one. Includes loader, but out of my price range by like 5k. http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/10424539/mccormick-cx110

On Edit: Tractor data says the Agco TL90 only has top speed of 14.5 mph! Huuuhhhh????
Also only 2speed powershift


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Not sure how accurate those stats are. I thought the transmissions were similar to many of the generic 16 speeds - four ranges and four power shifts in each range.

Quite a few of them around here. And I know they go faster than 14 mph because they are popular with the Mennonite community. So even if they didn't come from the factory faster than 14 mph I can guarantee there is a way to make them go faster ???? I really think that stat is just a typo though.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Agree. That's crazy slow. Came from tractor data, though. They're purty accurate.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/003/2/7/3276-agco-lt90.html


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Agree. That's crazy slow. Came from tractor data, though. They're purty accurate.
> 
> http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/003/2/7/3276-agco-lt90.html


Nebraska tractor test puts LT75a at 23.xx mph.

http://tractortestlab.unl.edu/documents/lt75a.pdf

It appears tractordata has the mph listed as kph and then mistakenly determined mph from there.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Now I just found a 2010 Kubota M-135X 4WD loader for $34K! Only 2500hr. Would have to pay $1k for shipping. Only bad is it has mismatched back tires.

I dont know what to do, now. Sure am comfortable with the 126x. 135x is exact same tractor with a few more HP

Like the LT75A-cheaper, but 135x better value. Both actually a little bigger than I want..

I think equipment prices are falling.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

How is this tractor shifted?

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/10835313/2008-agco-lt75a


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

M 135x tractors seem to be in the shop a lot up here. Trans/electrical issues mainly


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The lt 90 is a 16 speed - only dual power 2 speed ps

The 75a I can't see the shifter to tell you.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

http://texarkana.craigslist.org/grq/5880351837.html


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Kinda like the looks of that tractor. No dealers around here though.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> http://texarkana.craigslist.org/grq/5880351837.html


Loader hooked to rear hydraulics, considerably less popular than McCormick, no wheel weights, don't know about transmission. 
Pretty close, but I think I'll pass.
I need a powershift with wide enough rubber to float on soft pastureland. Something with great visibility over a short hood.

I was at HTR and he has lots of red tractors, but most are really tired/high hours. Has a nice CX110, though.
Can't afford a Kubota 100/110x. 
Found a great deal on a 135x, but too long for snowplowing.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Should have a powershift but they had several options. I thought the declutch usually went with th powershift but not sure in this case. Push in the brake to stop like a cvt. 
Not sure it matters where the loader remotes are located if there are still two in the rear for other service.

I figured you didn't want a Deutz though.

...

James Burkholder has a CX 105 cheap enough to add a loader.

Edit: he must have sold it since the paper copy of the Lancaster Farming was printed.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Who around here sells parts for those Deutz tractors? Are there US dealers that sell the tractors new, or are the imported used? I see one every once in a while, but its pretty rare.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

You could probably get Deutz parts from Holtry's LLC in Roxbury PA. http://www.deutzboyz.com


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah, Holtry's for parts. Only a few new ones being sold. It's more of a distrubtorship now.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm still setting my sights on McCormick. More affordable than Case-IH, but pretty much the same tractor. Kubota and Challenger might also be in the running.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I thought you already had a Kubota JD? Or did I miss something? Don't overlook Challenger, we use their counterparts and probably always will. We do have one Challenger and may add another to replace our planter tractor.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

stack em up said:


> I thought you already had a Kubota JD? Or did I miss something? Don't overlook Challenger, we use their counterparts and probably always will. We do have one Challenger and may add another to replace our planter tractor.


Selling a smaller Kubota, want to replace it with a tractor with more weight, maybe 10-20 more HP and more powershift gears. May never happen, something I'd like to do tho.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice 16 spd PS M100x in Quebec - at 0.73 exchange you could get it for a bit over 30k.

http://www.lespac.com/st-francois-de-la-riviere-du-sud/vehicules-machineries-commerciales-agricoles/2011-kubota-m100x-1900-hrs-power-shift-16-16-4x4-100-h-p-3-sets-sortie-d-huile-loader-kubota-m40-avec-3-ieme-fonction_41102430D0.jsa?searchCriteria=L3NlYXJjaC9yZXN1bHRzLmpzYT9sPTEmaT0xJmRoPTAmaz02JmU9NDUuMTAwMDAmZj0tNzEuNjY2NjcmaD0xJmc9MTcxNjkmYj0yOTAmZGY9MjkwJnc9Q09NX1ZFSElDTEVfbm9ybWFsaXplZE1ha2Umaj0x&navigationInfo=YT01MCZiPTQ4MjMmYz0zOTkzOTA4MVM0MTEwMjQzOVM0MTEwNTQxN1M0MDM3MTEwNVM0MDM3MTEwNlM0MDM3MTEwOVMzNzgyMjE0M1M0MTEwMjQzMFM0MTExODgyMFM0MTExNTQ0NiZkPTA&requester=SCH


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> Nice 16 spd PS M100x in Quebec - at 0.73 exchange you could get it for a bit over 30k.
> 
> http://www.lespac.com/st-francois-de-la-riviere-du-sud/vehicules-machineries-commerciales-agricoles/2011-kubota-m100x-1900-hrs-power-shift-16-16-4x4-100-h-p-3-sets-sortie-d-huile-loader-kubota-m40-avec-3-ieme-fonction_41102430D0.jsa?searchCriteria=L3NlYXJjaC9yZXN1bHRzLmpzYT9sPTEmaT0xJmRoPTAmaz02JmU9NDUuMTAwMDAmZj0tNzEuNjY2NjcmaD0xJmc9MTcxNjkmYj0yOTAmZGY9MjkwJnc9Q09NX1ZFSElDTEVfbm9ybWFsaXplZE1ha2Umaj0x&navigationInfo=YT01MCZiPTQ4MjMmYz0zOTkzOTA4MVM0MTEwMjQzOVM0MTEwNTQxN1M0MDM3MTEwNVM0MDM3MTEwNlM0MDM3MTEwOVMzNzgyMjE0M1M0MTEwMjQzMFM0MTExODgyMFM0MTExNTQ0NiZkPTA&requester=SCH


Sheesh, Ken. You are the MAN at finding equipment. That's exactly what I want. I gotta get this M9540 sold!!!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wouldn't it be like $37,000?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Ah youre probably right - just posted in a rush without calculator



JD3430 said:


> Wouldn't it be like $37,000?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Whats it take to import from Canada? I have looked at a few auctions up there and there was a disclaimer that buyer was responsible for all import paperwork...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think it's typical ship rates plus about $500 for some ridiculous fees
Import a tractor from uk is about $2500 to port of Baltimore 
I finally found a company that'll do it


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

To the us the big thing is epa paperwork on the engine I'm told. Has to have all mud etc washed off due to potatoe virus.

I've only brought one the other way.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I have heard there can be issues with paperwork beinging tractors into the U.S due to other countries not having the Tier 4 standard...


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I have no idea what type trans this 1 owner CIH 100 hp tractor/cab/MFWD/fel has with 3800 hrs FOR $26,500. Yes it would be a long drive to Royce City,Tx from PA. I have no association with this tractor.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/grq/5889892409.html


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Tx Jim said:


> I have no idea what type trans this 1 owner CIH 100 hp tractor/cab/MFWD/fel has with 3800 hrs FOR $26,500. Yes it would be a long drive to Royce City,Tx from PA. I have no association with this tractor.
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/grq/5889892409.html


If thats a legit deal it won't be around long. Good old CIH 5130. Left hand reverser and either partial power shift or synchro. 85 hp though not 100 unless the pumps been adjusted. Naturally aspirated 6 cylinder.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

This popped up this morning.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> This popped up this morning.


I just looked that one up on tractor data. Like the 4 speed powershift, but it says "dry clutch".
Now I'm wondering if the McCormicks I like are dry clutch? 
Kind of prefer the wet clutch...


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

A quick look at CNH parts confirms that the CX100 is a dry clutch.

I would have to think that the MXC series is not.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Who in the heck buys a tractor in 2000 or 01 and only uses it 325 hrs......I would be leary. That's 16 yrs of use with 20hrs a year? Seems a bit fishey.......probably cause they had that green one sitting over there and no one wanted to use the red un......


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

How about this CX110?

*Comes with loader. *

Price with joystick 3rd function installed, skid steer Q/A and a 7' bucket

$38,000


----------

